# Hans Zimmer now scoring new Blade Runner?



## jononotbono (Jul 31, 2017)

I've just read this article and it says HZ is scoring new Bladerunner and Jóhann Jóhannsson has stepped down to work on something else?! This is fantastic news if true! 

http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2017/07/hans-zimmer-blade-runner


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 31, 2017)

This article is hilarious though. "Maybe it’s time for Zimmer to get into synth." hahaha!


----------



## mc_deli (Jul 31, 2017)

Lol


----------



## Saxer (Jul 31, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> "Maybe it’s time for Zimmer to get into synth."


----------



## MatFluor (Jul 31, 2017)

As far as I read in the cited source, Johansson is not stepping down per se, he's taking a smaller role and HZ/Benjamin Wallfisch stepping in to support - the project is lsrge in scope


----------



## James Marshall (Jul 31, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> This article is hilarious though. "Maybe it’s time for Zimmer to get into synth." hahaha!



Also ... "_You might not know Jóhannsson’s name (no relation to Scarlett)_".

Thanks for clarifying. I thought they must have been related


----------



## dannymc (Jul 31, 2017)

wow is this article for real?


----------



## Johann F. (Jul 31, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> This article is hilarious though. "Maybe it’s time for Zimmer to get into synth." hahaha!



This is hilarious! After looking at the _journalist_'s profile, I bet she's actually a fan of The Buggles and doesn't even know it. 

If that turns out to be true, I'm even more excited about the movie.


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 31, 2017)

MatFluor said:


> the project is lsrge in scope



Yes this is true but HZ might be able to handle it.


----------



## Jaap (Jul 31, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> This article is hilarious though. "Maybe it’s time for Zimmer to get into synth." hahaha!



Heard some rumors he might team up with Urs from Zebra (something about a "My Little Zebra" addon for Zebra). Also Howard Scarr showed some interest in working with him, but might also be just some gossip


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 31, 2017)

Jaap said:


> Heard some rumors he might team up with Urs from Zebra (something about a "My Little Zebra" addon for Zebra). Also Howard Scarr showed some interest in working with him, but might also be just some gossip



I like this kind of gossip because I'm going to buy Zebra 2 in a few weeks.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Jul 31, 2017)

In all seriousness, ZebraHZ is brill. And a no-brainer route to getting Zebra 3 for nothing. Go for it!


----------



## Anders Bru (Jul 31, 2017)

I got introduced to both Denis Villeneuve and Jóhann Jóhannsson through "Arrival", which I absolutely loved! The score just blew the doors open for what film music could be, for me, and I went on a Villeneuve-craze after that (I recently got Jóhannsson's "Orphée" on vinyl, as well. Fantastic album). What I love about Jóhannsson's scores is how different and unique they are, but still very "right" for the films. This is really interesting news, but there's no doubt this film and soundtrack are going to be absolutely killer!


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Jul 31, 2017)

Why not ask Vangelis again?


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 31, 2017)

Guido Negraszus said:


> Why not ask Vangelis again?



Maybe they want to make a different film?


----------



## MisteR (Jul 31, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Maybe they want to make a different film?


Umm... sequel?


----------



## babylonwaves (Jul 31, 2017)

James Marshall said:


> Thanks for clarifying. I thought they must have been related


absolutely. they look so alike


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 31, 2017)

MisteR said:


> Umm... sequel?



What about it being a sequel? That means nothing. Perhaps they don't want to do the same things again? Perhaps Vangelis was approached and said no for whatever reason? I have no idea why Vangelis is not doing it but I love change so I'm excited by what might happen. The trailer for it got me excited and that was a while ago.


----------



## MisteR (Jul 31, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Perhaps they don't want to do the same things again?


Sequel.


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 31, 2017)

MisteR said:


> Sequel.



Have a nice day.


----------



## MisteR (Jul 31, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Have a nice day.


You too. I'll probably spend my morning running movie titles through google translate into another language and then back again to see what results I get. Maybe I'll post the results and see if anyone can guess. 

To be clear, I am looking forward to the repeated pleasures of that sequel though.


----------



## Hans-Peter (Jul 31, 2017)

Shame ... as much as I love some of Zimmer's stuff (Interstellar, TDKR, Inferno, Gladiator, Peacemaker, and basically any comedy or drama he has ever worked on, especially As Good As It Gets, Lone Ranger, Smilla's Sense of Snow, etc.), this is not so great news, in my view, as it seems that it won't be handled as a collaboration but rather as an additional music thing. Well, we'll see ... having all parties working together on a project (also at the conceptual stage) would be something to applaud for ... but I know, I'm talking dreamland. On the other hand, Villeneuves got a good ear for music and drama, which is why he may want to perfect the score in a way that can only be perfected by multiple voices. He definitely knows what he is doing - and more colours always benefit a score - as long as the remain colours and don't alter shapes. In a few months we'll find out ...


----------



## AdamKmusic (Jul 31, 2017)

Plenty of HZ Zebra presets based on Vangelis' sound! As much as I love HZ I think Johan could've done something incredible, but this we're all at the mercy of directors/producers!


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jul 31, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> I've just read this article and it says HZ is scoring new Bladerunner and Jóhann Jóhannsson has stepped down to work on something else?! This is fantastic news if true!
> 
> http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2017/07/hans-zimmer-blade-runner



Though funnily enough, I had the opposite reaction. I have nothing against Zimmer, but am very apprehensive about him stepping in here, even if Jóhannsson is still working on it. It wasn't even the director's decision. Lots of people will dislike Zimmer because he's "too mainstream" or "overly bombastic" or because "the masses like his music so I, a person with superior musical taste, do not." I have none of those issues with him, but just don't think that he's the right man for the job. Hope he proves me wrong.


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 31, 2017)

Zhao Shen said:


> Though funnily enough, I had the opposite reaction. I have nothing against Zimmer, but am very apprehensive about him stepping in here, even if Jóhannsson is still working on it. It wasn't even the director's decision. Lots of people will dislike Zimmer because he's "too mainstream" or "overly bombastic" or because "the masses like his music so I, a person with superior musical taste, do not." I have none of those issues with him, but just don't think that he's the right man for the job. Hope he proves me wrong.



I think it's going to be amazing with HZ working on it. I also LOVE how many people are going to be upset by the fact he is working on it.


----------



## rottoy (Jul 31, 2017)

Now Zimmer is going to ask for access to Denis Villeneuve's collection of watches to sample.


----------



## StevenMcDonald (Jul 31, 2017)

MisteR said:


> Sequel.



You're arguing like either an idiot or an 8-year-old.

Anyway.

I think this could be good news, just because of HZ's general usage of synths. Could be really cool! I just hope Johann doesn't feel shafted in any way and it's all a collaboration in good spirit. I was definitely looking forward to hear what Johann would come up with. But I suppose if I get to hear what he comes up with AND what HZ comes up with, that's a win-win.



jononotbono said:


> I also LOVE how many people are going to be upset by the fact he is working on it.



This also pleases me a little... I love when the Zimmer haters get all riled up :D


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jul 31, 2017)

Anders Bru said:


> "Arrival"...The score just blew the doors open for what film music could be... What I love about Jóhannsson's scores is how different and unique they are



Curious which cues are you referring to? Bc I didn't even notice the music.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jul 31, 2017)

That whole article is blistering brilliance.


----------



## MisteR (Jul 31, 2017)

I am also a huge HZ fan, and am sure I will be amazed by any of the composers working on Blade Runner 2. I would also be very surprised if there wasn't a nod to Vangelis, of course. Vangelis' music is an inextricable part of our experience of Blade Runner. So I think that Guido's desire for more Vangelis music is reasonable and precisely the point of a sequel. And "They" are banking on that desire. To suggest otherwise is what I was teasing Jono about. Of course the artists involved want it to be fresh, but sequels by their very nature are about banking on a known quantity--reliving old pleasures. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Anders Bru (Jul 31, 2017)

givemenoughrope said:


> Curious which cues are you referring to? Bc I didn't even notice the music.


The music is definitely not upfront stuff, and it keeps a pretty low profile. But there are some very unique textures that I love. The big hit in _"First Encounter"_ is just beautiful! (2:10 into the track). And tracks like _"Decyphering" _and _"Kangaru"_ really hits a great tone that suits the film very well. You have films like _"Gravity"_ where the score is also very texture-and fx driven, but for some reason _"Arrival" _stood out for me. Maybe it's because it was so different from what I expected from a film about aliens. I don't know, I just really think the score and film blended beautifully together, and created a unique package as a whole. Which is also why I was very excited to hear his score for _"Blade Runner 2049"_. As much as I love Hans Zimmer, I think Jóhann Jóhannsson really brings a fresh and original sound into the filmworld.


----------



## bryla (Jul 31, 2017)

Anders Bru said:


> I got introduced to both Denis Villeneuve and Jóhann Jóhannsson through "Arrival", which I absolutely loved! The score just blew the doors open for what film music could be, for me, and I went on a Villeneuve-craze after that (I recently got Jóhannsson's "Orphée" on vinyl, as well. Fantastic album). What I love about Jóhannsson's scores is how different and unique they are, but still very "right" for the films. This is really interesting news, but there's no doubt this film and soundtrack are going to be absolutely killer!


Glad to hear, you liked them! There's no doubt that Jóhann is coming in with a very fresh voice and for example a very different take on BRAAAAMS for example.


----------



## ChristopherDoucet (Jul 31, 2017)

To me HZ is just as unexpected and interesting as he's ever been and I love when he pushes boundaries, which who, knows what that will sound like. , I'm a huge fan and am excited to see what he would do with it. Absolutely. I hope my mind gets blown!!! 

But I ............really really .........*REALLY*........ wanted to hear a Jóhann Jóhannsson BLADE RUNNER score. It was oddly, the biggest thing drawing me to it. 

Especially him coming off "Prisoners", "Sicario" and "Arrival" with Denis Villeneuve. 

But this is the fun of the show.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jul 31, 2017)

Anders Bru said:


> You have films like _"Gravity"_ where the score is also very texture-and fx driven, but for some reason _"Arrival" _stood out for me.



Sure...but that's just standing out for what it isn't as opposed to what it is. Maybe that's enough though. There aren't any earth-shattering braaams in 2001: ASO and that is still the most effective score for a space film I've heard. A different take but Arrival isn't that type of film (like Gravity) at all.


----------



## EvanArnett (Jul 31, 2017)

Here is why I am excited about this: 

As I'm sure you all know, when you hire Hans Zimmer, you're actually hiring "team Hans Zimmer" which includes some of the best musical sound designers on the planet. He's finished with Batman "Chugga-chugga" strings and Inception "BRAAAMS" and DC universe drums- and to expect that on this film will be, in my opinion, to underestimate what they do.

Even if he wanted to, he couldn't get away with what was done in Batman Begins or the Total Recall remake (trashing the well-known score material of the original and doing something completely new) because, unlike those films, this is NOT a remake/reboot, it's a direct sequel, in the same universe with the same characters and actors, so there is a greater inherent need to maintain that musical thread.

So, the challenge with this particular score will be to establish a musical pallet that evokes the future to contemporary audiences, while appropriately paying homage to one of the most iconic film scores ever written- a score that is unusually dated because it so brazenly showcases the technology of the time of its composition. 

Pulling that off successfully is not fundamentally a challenge of composition, in the traditional sense. Instead, it's going to be a fiendishly difficult problem of musical production and sound design, and that's exactly what these guys are best at. My main concern is that they aren't going to have enough time to explore and refine that pallet, with the release of the film just a few months away. Maybe they will have some sleepless night and come out on the other end with something really good. That's my hope, at least.


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Jul 31, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> This article is hilarious though. "Maybe it’s time for Zimmer to get into synth." hahaha!


The VF writer also seems to think Vangelis is a band, ha. “...and how much of Vangelis’ original vibe will be in the sequel. Some of that band’s familiar synth-infused soundtrack has made it into _Blade Runner 2049_’s trailers.” And “bWaaam”???


----------



## Whatisvalis (Jul 31, 2017)

Huge fan of the Villeneuve / Jóhannsson collaboration - disappointing, if true. Was excited to hear Jóhann's unique take.


----------



## jtnyc (Jul 31, 2017)

Bladerunner stood apart from all of the other films in it's genre back in the day. Mainly due to Ridley Scott and Vangelis. They created something very special and original. The only thing that stood out in the new trailer was the original Vangelis theme, only not as good as the original. Everything else about it was as generic as you can get these days. I hope the movie and the soundtrack don't suffer that same fate. Re-boots/re-makes of classics rarely hold up to the original. HZ taking over or contributing only makes me think that the direction they are taking is more a generic one. I would have preferred to see Ridley Scott and Vangelis do it from the start. That would have really excited me. 

Vangelis's music is the spirit of Bladerunner. If your gonna change it, you have to beat it, and anything less than amazing and original will come up short. The overall generic tone of the trailers left me feeling pretty unenthused. 

I do hope Bladerunner 2049 is great and that my suspicions are proven wrong...


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 31, 2017)

I remember a story from HGW about him going to a movie premiere and watching a movie he scored and not hearing any of the music he did LOL

Usually changing composers in the middle of production does not work out well unless I'm not remembering one that did. Didn't HZ replace the original composer last minute on District 9?

Perhaps the fee was too good to turn down and goes directly into the retirement fund.



jononotbono said:


> What about it being a sequel? That means nothing. Perhaps they don't want to do the same things again? Perhaps Vangelis was approached and said no for whatever reason? I have no idea why Vangelis is not doing it but I love change so I'm excited by what might happen. The trailer for it got me excited and that was a while ago.


----------



## mac (Jul 31, 2017)

I love JJ and HZ, but imagine if Williams didn't score the new star wars movies? The more I think about it, the crazier it seem that Vangelis isn't on this.


----------



## Satorious (Jul 31, 2017)

This could be a good thing (some new blood + ideas and all that), it may be a bad thing (watering down of Jóhannsson's material which results in a patchy hodge-podge score). Time will tell, I guess...


----------



## MisteR (Jul 31, 2017)

https://www.theverge.com/2017/7/30/...de-runner-2049-compose-score-denis-villeneuve


----------



## Fer (Aug 1, 2017)

I think that a whole new musical approach would be much more interesting than any kind of attempt to step into the Vangelis shoes. His original soundtrack is attached to the film in a unique way. What i think that could be really great is Johann Johannson and/or Hans Zimmer with their personal approach.

When i heard the music of the tráiler i said: hahh they have done a mockup of the original music with a fat and modern sound. Thus it did not impressed me. I think that if they try to do the same then it will not be better. But on the other hand the heritage of Vangelis is very big and i can understand if the director wants continuity. Its a very challenging artistic situation!


----------



## pz_music (Aug 2, 2017)

I don't really think it's possible to do a whole new thing, Villeneuve himself said: "It’s a very specific sound, and it’s very important that the music of [_Blade Runner_] _2049_ be directly inspired by Vangelis’ work." I think it only goes to show how brilliant Vangelis original score actually was when they already have three top-notch composers working on the new music being proper enough to live up to expectations.
For anyone interested this is a nice little video essay on the original:


----------



## Replicant (Aug 2, 2017)

This is relevant to my interests


----------



## AlexRuger (Aug 2, 2017)

Ok, so once and for all:

Is it pronounced Van-gelis or Van-jelis? I've heard both so many times.


----------



## mc_deli (Aug 2, 2017)

AlexRuger said:


> Ok, so once and for all:
> 
> Is it pronounced Van-gelis or Van-jelis? I've heard both so many times.


I've always said "wan jellies"


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Aug 3, 2017)

In Greek it's pronounced Vangelis with a hard G, not a J sound.


----------



## Replicant (Aug 3, 2017)

I pronounce it "the dude who scored Blade Runner"


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 4, 2017)

The ZMan will use a few bookshelves of Modulars with mad scientist Howie patching in real time.
Changing electronic articulations..


----------



## AR (Aug 5, 2017)

Replicant said:


> I pronounce it "the dude who scored Blade Runner"


I call him "the guy who scored Columbus".


----------



## prodigalson (Aug 5, 2017)

givemenoughrope said:


> There aren't any earth-shattering braaams in 2001: ASO and that is still the most effective score for a space film I've heard.



The most effective score for a space film you've ever heard is a one that is a patchwork of european concert music, much of which was composed over a hundred years before the film was made?


----------



## tack (Aug 5, 2017)

AlexRuger said:


> Is it pronounced Van-gelis or Van-jelis? I've heard both so many times.


I had been pronouncing it van-JELL-iss since I was a kid in the 80's and only just a couple years ago did I hear him pronounce his own name as VANG-gel-iss with a hard g. It remains hard to shake the habit.


----------



## ryanstrong (Aug 5, 2017)

Who scored the trailer?


----------



## AlexRuger (Aug 5, 2017)

prodigalson said:


> The most effective score for a space film you've ever heard is a one that is a patchwork of european concert music, much of which was composed over a hundred years before the film was made?


Hey, quality is quality.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Aug 5, 2017)

prodigalson said:


> The most effective score for a space film you've ever heard is a one that is a patchwork of european concert music, much of which was composed over a hundred years before the film was made?



Yes.


----------



## prodigalson (Aug 5, 2017)

givemenoughrope said:


> Yes.



Fair enough


----------



## AdamKmusic (Aug 5, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> I remember a story from HGW about him going to a movie premiere and watching a movie he scored and not hearing any of the music he did LOL
> 
> Usually changing composers in the middle of production does not work out well unless I'm not remembering one that did. Didn't HZ replace the original composer last minute on District 9?
> 
> Perhaps the fee was too good to turn down and goes directly into the retirement fund.


Rogue One?


----------



## AR (Aug 7, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> I remember a story from HGW about him going to a movie premiere and watching a movie he scored and not hearing any of the music he did LOL
> 
> Usually changing composers in the middle of production does not work out well unless I'm not remembering one that did. Didn't HZ replace the original composer last minute on District 9?
> 
> Perhaps the fee was too good to turn down and goes directly into the retirement fund.


I think David and Johann are close friends and a collaboration is planned years ahead. But I think they both knew, that there are better composers working in the fields of synths. And since synths are a very important role in the Blade Runner universe (as we saw in the video above) they both agreed to reach for someone like Hans or Cliff. Though, they could've asked Vangelis. Not that he's dead or so...


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 7, 2017)

givemenoughrope said:


> There aren't any earth-shattering braaams in 2001: ASO and that is still the most effective score for a space film I've heard.



For me the Gravity Score takes top shelf for a "Space" film at the minute. Gravity really did something fresh for my ears.


----------



## Ron Verboom (Aug 7, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> For me the Gravity Score takes top shelf for a "Space" film at the minute. Gravity really did something fresh for my ears.


Yes, Steven Price would be a good choice for the score. I myself am working on an ambient project with influences of Vangelis, Tangerine Dream and more of my other synth heroes. Maybe this one is suitable for the new Bladerunner movie Hans?


----------



## AdamKmusic (Sep 5, 2017)

Confirmed now, Hans & Wallfisch both credited! No mention of Johansson.


----------



## ryanstrong (Sep 7, 2017)

AdamKmusic said:


> Confirmed now, Hans & Wallfisch both credited! No mention of Johansson.



Was really looking forward to hearing Johann score this. Either way I am looking forward, though, to a new Blade Runner score!


----------



## Ron Verboom (Sep 7, 2017)

I really hope it's still a collaboration with Johannsson. I was really looking forward hearing a combination of the more ambient/experimental sound of Johannsson and the more epic/bombastic sound of Zimmer/Wallfisch.


----------



## Phillip (Sep 8, 2017)

HZ is a king of generic. With all his team members and enlightening master classes. Vangelis has unique musical personality. A true original. Also, Zebra and plugins will never touch CS-80, Lexicon and the rest of Vangelis sonic arsenal.


----------



## dannymc (Sep 8, 2017)

has Vangelis made any new material in the last 10 years or so or does he just live off his millions in royalties from his classic hits?

Danny


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Sep 8, 2017)

dannymc said:


> has Vangelis made any new material in the last 10 years or so or does he just live off his millions in royalties from his classic hits?
> 
> Danny



Danny that is pretty true also. But I also understand Philip a little bit. It leaves for me a bad taste in my mouth to realize that the great Vangelis is not scoring BR2 instead instead we are getting again another Zimmer soundtrack. Don´t get me wrong: While I appreciate and admire Zimmers working ethics, I so much hope that one day the filmindustry gets free of this music style. It has become boredom to death for me, there is no progress at all. One Deja vu after the next. The simplification and repetition of that music genre is staggering and I am baffled how long that nightmare will go on. I don´t blame HZ, he is doing what everybody else would do: Take the gig. Taste is different, and this is not about taste: It is about diversity in music. We are having actually a situation where I would say that there is almost no diversity in music anymore. And this is sickening me.

Anyways I have no big hopes for BR2 after watching Alien Covenant where imo Ridley Scott should have been sent on the electric chair for how he molested his own Alien legacy with his goerge-lucaserian bad choices.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Sep 8, 2017)

Phillip said:


> HZ is a king of generic



I'm hardly a Hans cheerleader, but this is the most baffling criticism I often read about his scores. Driving Miss Daisy, Gladiator, Hannibal, 12 years a slave, inception, Thunderbirds etc - those scores are anything but generic. And they're all wildly different.
Blame Hans for being a pioneer and an influence on countless soundalike scores if you will, but that's hardly his fault.

Shame about JJ though, I like his work a lot but I'm interested to hear Hans' and Ben's take on this too.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 8, 2017)

Alexander, El Greco, work for Nasa, opera ,and stage, and last years Rosetta. Most importantly he loves to enjoy life, good advice for us all to take the very short time we're on this planet.



dannymc said:


> has Vangelis made any new material in the last 10 years or so or does he just live off his millions in royalties from his classic hits?
> 
> Danny


----------



## dannymc (Sep 8, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Alexander, El Greco, work for Nasa, opera ,and stage, and last years Rosetta. Most importantly he loves to enjoy life, good advice for us all to take the very short time we're on this planet.



this actually wasn't a criticism, i was just curious to what he's being doing with his music career all these years as i would love to hear new material from a composer who composed some of the most iconic cinematic pieces in modern time.

Danny


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 14, 2017)

Story from an Icelandic newspaper
https://www.residentadvisor.net/news.aspx?id=39994


----------



## creativeforge (Sep 14, 2017)

When was the change done? It says release date October 6th 2017...


----------



## creativeforge (Sep 14, 2017)

I can hear some BR somewhere in there... Nice tensions and evocative. Looking forward to the movie itself - will it be iconic enough and will the music be as well? High hopes... This is an amazing challenge for a Zebraphile... 

I'm fan of both, Hans can create unbelievable atmospheres, Vangelis can create believable worlds... It's a matter of synchronicity I think. Interstellar was truly outstanding.


----------



## kitekrazy (Sep 14, 2017)

Guido Negraszus said:


> Why not ask Vangelis again?



I was never a fan of synth music as a soundtrack until they did Blade Runner. Back in the 70s/80s I felt synths as the featured instrument was a sign of lack of budget and poor production. The theme where they are approaching the Tyrell Corp. is so awesome. Blade Runner is one of my favorites.


----------



## ranaprathap (Sep 18, 2017)

https://amp.theguardian.com/film/filmblog/2017/sep/18/hans-zimmer-blade-runner-2049-film-composer

I don't have to agree with everything that's mentioned in an article to share it. It's an interesting read nevertheless.


----------



## ryanstrong (Sep 18, 2017)

ranaprathap said:


> https://amp.theguardian.com/film/filmblog/2017/sep/18/hans-zimmer-blade-runner-2049-film-composer
> 
> I don't have to agree with everything that's mentioned in an article to share it. It's an interesting read nevertheless.


Thank you for sharing.

Sheesh I didn't realize #StopHansZimmer is a thing.


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 3, 2017)

Great video interview with HZ and Benjamin Wallfisch...


----------

